# Power Supply problem



## Guessgirl96

I used to have a A1 power 400w power supply, it burned out so I got a Antec 430w today and installed it. When I turn the computer on everything seems to be working okay, then about 30 seconds into it the led fans and cathodes dim. I'm thinking after all the hard drives kick in and everything starts up theres not enough power so it's not supplying enough power to everything. What I don't understand is everything seemed to work okay with the 400w and this one is 430, I also read that Antec is a very good PSU. Does anyone have any ideas?

My specs are:

3.00GHz 800MHz FSB
Gigabyte 8-PENXP
1GB Kingston HyperX DDR400
nVidia GeFource4 MX440
40GB HDD
40GB HDD
120GB HDD
16x52 DVD/CD-ROM
52x24x52 CD-RW
6 LED fans + 2 Chthodes

Thanks guys for any help


----------



## littlenicky

iuno if it doesnt work then i would get a power suplpy identical to your old one


----------



## Praetor

430W _should _be enough and Antec's rails _are _stable and reliable but question is... what make are those case fans? If they're the type that push out 80+ CFM then that might be a problem


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> 430W _should _be enough and Antec's rails _are _stable and reliable but question is... what make are those case fans? If they're the type that push out 80+ CFM then that might be a problem



yes with all that hardware maybe it just cant take it. the newer PSU's now seem to be a luck of the draw...could just be an unstable one. those 80CFM fans do draw alot of power...not to mention noise lol. with all those hdds maybe it just drains it after 30-60sec of power on. PSU might be fine...but just short in wire connections? often times the plastic headers on the mobo connections can get smashed very easily and cause bad connection...check for that too...although unlikely.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah to eliminate the possibility, try turning the cathodes and some (or all) the fans off and see if your power is stable 

Also make sure your fans and cathodes done share the same rail as the harddrives -- for instance, when i start putting tornados and volcanos on the same rail as my HDDs the drives dont even power up.


----------

